# OBX Headers and exhaust LS2 GTO



## Sal Scarafile (May 28, 2017)

I'm considering the OBX headers and full exhaust for an 06 gto. I dont want to break the bank, but I don't want junk either. Does anyone have these? if so how is the quality, and fitment? any issues? 

Thank you


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know about the Obx but I have had JBA on other vehicles and I had no troubles with them, I would bet that the OBX are probably the same.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not too many people use OBX headers on the gto. If you're looking for an inexpensive header & mid pipe setup, Pacesetter is the one to go to. I've seen tons of people on the forums use them and don't have any fitment issues ect.

I bought a set of Pacesetters coated, catless mid pipes, gaskets, and O2 extensions from Maryland Speed for right around $550. They are also having a memorial day sale and you can get them cheaper right now. I haven't installed mine yet but they sure are pretty! lol


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have OBX on mine, only thing you'll need is an O2 extension for the drivers side. Also the exhaust straps they give you are shit, so i just took my car up to a shop and had them weld the mid pipes for me, other then that Cant really beat the price on the OBX headers. Ooooo also don't use the shit header gaskets it comes with, just buy stock replacement headers gaskets.


----------



## Sal Scarafile (May 28, 2017)

Thank you for the advice. I went ahead and bought the OBX headers before I had time to check on here. If they aren't up to par I suppose I can return them. I'll let you know how they work out. Thanks.


----------

